# Tunneling traffic through VPS versus VPN service



## MannDude (Mar 21, 2014)

What is better, and why?

Seems like a lot of VPN services are abused which cause blacklisting of IPs and poor network performance. With a VPS, not so much, and you can just easily use a ssh tunnel or something like SSHuttle or even install VPN software on it. What would you consider to be better for general browsing?


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2014)

I prefer using a VPN however I don't use it for browsing ect it's just for SSH connections.


----------



## fapvps (Mar 21, 2014)

I would have to say a VPS for the exact reason you have stated above: VPN services are abused and known and a VPS with a clean ip is not on that kind of radar.


----------



## tchen (Mar 21, 2014)

I've kinda flipped flopped on the issue.  I appreciate the multiple endpoints of a VPN service but at the same time, have my own fallback in case SHTF.  But I haven't come across any blacklists - mind you I don't order stuff from a public shared VPN.


----------



## TruvisT (Mar 22, 2014)

Here at our offices we use pfSense as our main router on a server and run our OpenVPN connections directly through it on our laptops. Great security and we can access everything and anything locally on our network all while being out and about.

Personally, won't ever use a 3rd party VPN service. Best to run your own.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 22, 2014)

> Seems like a lot of VPN services are abused which cause blacklisting of IPs and poor network performance. With a VPS, not so much


"not so much" blacklisting and packet loss depends on which VPS provider you choose. 

VPN services can also suffer from overloading at peak use times (difficulty connecting, slow network speeds, etc).

me > openvpn on a VPS in the same city for daily use and EarthVPN for when I want a VPN in country x,y,z


----------



## mikho (Mar 22, 2014)

I never used a vpn service from a provider, only installed vpn software on some of my personal servers (virtual and dedicated).


That way I have a few options to connect different devices using the easiest vpn function for that device.


----------



## drmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I use VPN + SSH Tunnels... often at the same time on same machine...

Continuing to monkey with my setup and rules for traffic.

VPN, the public shared kind are interesting, but rife with abuse, blocked sites, and often crap throughput.  I won't name any names, but hard to find decent VPN provider.   Been through several in past few months.


----------

